# Should I Buy the Colt Ace 22 from my local gun shop.



## mdl1113 (Feb 16, 2012)

hey i am looking for a good 22 and by chance my local gun shop just got in a used Colt Ace 22 in the origional box with all paperwork. they want 2,100 i want to buy it should i? 

what do you all think? 

or should i get a Kimber


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

if you want the colt ace.... buy it


----------



## mdl1113 (Feb 16, 2012)

Will it be good gun, can I put 10,000 rounds through it with out problems?


----------



## mdl1113 (Feb 16, 2012)

Is 2,100 a fare price?


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

That price would make me cry, but from poking around the Google-machine, it seems fair.

Just don't buy a Kimber. That would make me cry more.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

mdl1113 said:


> Will it be good gun, can I put 10,000 rounds through it with out problems?


i can not tell the future, my espn is broken


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

mdl1113 said:


> Is 2,100 a fare price?


i have seen a 98% prewar go for around $3500


----------

